# soldier fly larvae (Hermetia Illucens) ??



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I was just curious if anyone else has fed live black soldier fly larvae (Hermetia Illucens)? I was debating on trying a few, I'm ordering more mealies and seen that they now have these for sale also. 

I don't know anything about them but for information purposes I posted some nutrition facts about them below.

Protein content: 40-45%
Fat content: 30-35%
Calcium content: 8155 parts per million (over 20 times higher than crickets and over 50 times higher than mealworms)


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't have an answer for you but if you do get them or find out either way I would like to know. I need one of two more buggies for my guys weekly treats.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Me too. Hey! Let's ask Kelsey, she knows everything. And what site are you looking at?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They'd be great as a feeder insect! They're also called phoenix worms (and you'll probably find more feeder insect sites with them by that name), and they're one I'm keeping in mind for future hedgehogs as well. They're a great feeder because they're high in calcium - they're already at the proper calcium: phosphorus ratio, as compared to other insects which are higher in phosphorus & usually need to be dusted (more of a concern for reptiles, but something to possibly consider when doing a completely raw diet that includes lots of insects).

Edit: :lol: I was typing while you were posting Kat...I'm still giggling now.


----------



## SarahH (Aug 5, 2014)

Sprinkles likes them... It took her almost 10 days to be convinced that mealworms were actually yummy, as opposed to scary; but she tried the phoenix worms right away and gobbles them right up  Although from an owner perspective, I find them ever so slightly gross (more so than mealies), mostly because of the way they move, it's vaguely slimy looking (although they are not slimy, they look like they should leave a slime trail behind them:lol


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

ya bell eats them, when ever I'm in my local reptile store, or on line ordering bugs ill get some for bell. their really isn't much I haven't tried on bell lol I have a few other reptiles who eat bugs so bell gets what they get!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I feed them as well. My hedgehogs all like them.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kelsey, thanks for the info. Your right, everyone sells them as Phoenix worms. I thought they would be a great addition too my hogs diet. It cought my eye becuase of the calcium levels.  and I really didn't know anything about them.

Kat, I have been buying my mealies from a guy from NC off eBay becuase It's fast shipping for me and I like what he feeds them. I can't copy a link from my ebay mobile app or I would link it to you.

But here is a great place http://www.rainbowmealworms.net/phoenix-worms-1/
I have ordered mealies from before, it just takes a bit longer for me to receive them across the country. There is some info about Phoenix worms on the page. I think I may just used them instead because they feed their Phoenix worms to guarantee nutritional values, even though they are a little more expensive.

Thanks everyone else for the input, I'm glad your little piggies like them. It's a great addition to the diet


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I just realized they sell these at PetCo. I would prefer it if I could find them locally because even though it's the end of September it is still blazing hot here and I can't guarantee I'll be here when they arrive. 

Do you keep them at room temp or in the fridge?


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> I just realized they sell these at PetCo. I would prefer it if I could find them locally because even though it's the end of September it is still blazing hot here and I can't guarantee I'll be here when they arrive.
> 
> Do you keep them at room temp or in the fridge?


Q: Should I refrigerate Phoenix Worms?
NO

Phoenix Worms can tolerate high temperatures but will have the best shelf life when stored at 50 to 60 degrees F.

A wine cooler or basement are great storage places but setting the cups near an A/C vent will work just fine.

Although it's possible to "hold" worms for months when stored at 50 degrees, you should only order the number of worms that will be fed off within 3 weeks so your animal will have fresh food.

....Above is some info I copied from the link I posted. I guess you do not keep them in the fridge. You could just freEze them, I think that's what I'll do.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Just placed an order with Rainbow for wax worms, phoenix worms, dubia roaches, mealies and crickets. The phoenix and dubia will be something new...she already gets the kther three every day, but these are cheaper. Thanks for the link


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

CoffeeKat said:


> Just placed an order with Rainbow for wax worms, phoenix worms, dubia roaches, mealies and crickets. The phoenix and dubia will be something new...she already gets the kther three every day, but these are cheaper. Thanks for the link


I ordered 200 of the Phoenix worms this morning. I'm sure my hog will like them, they eat anything. I have though about getting some dubia roaches a few time I just haven't yet.. I don't like the idea of roaches in my house:lol:

Do you know how to store them to keep them alive?? I wonder if they are fast?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Dubia roaches are ridiculously easy from everything I've read. They're pretty pathetic! :lol: Can't climb a straight smooth surface (so many people keep them in plastic sterilite tubs or glass tanks), can't fly, can't jump, don't make much noise, don't smell, etc. They're very unlikely to get out and infest your house or anything like that. I've also read that they're slow breeders (which makes them unlikely to become an issue if one were to somehow get loose). 

If you look up pages on dubia ****roach breeding & keeping, there's a lot of information and tips on how to house them and even how to get a colony started if you want. They're something I'd like to try breeding once I move out! You can sell them to other pet owners (especially reptile owners) & get a decent price, especially for full-grown adults as breeding pairs. Though it does take a while to get a good colony started since they do breed slowly. I know there's another type of roach that's pretty popular as a feeder due to breeding very quickly, but I can't recall the name right now...will update if I remember or find it.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Luckily, LuLu doesn't care for live food so everything I get goes into the freezer after I gut-load. I normally feed mealies and crickets calcium-dusted carrots or apples, but I've noticed that wax worms don't seem to eat much. No need to calcium-load the phoenix worms, and I need to check on what the dubias eat. Lu has turned into such a diva...she likes her worms and insects frozen, thawed, and dipped in olive oil


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

CoffeeKat said:


> I need to check on what the dubias eat.


I did a little research on the roaches, like Kelsey said, "they are pretty pathetic" :lol: and easy to keep alive for up to a year.

Kat, they eat: dark green leaf lettuce, spring mix lettuce, fresh fruits and vegetables and you can give them kibble also. People seem to feed them citrus fruits a lot but of course we won't. I'm sure there are some other foods they will eat too.
You want to give them a water source while gut loading, people soak cotton balls and sponges in water and then put them in their container and let them eat for 24 hours before freezing.

I'm with you on freezing bugs,
I always freeze all my crickets and about half my wax and meal worms. I think when I get some roaches I'll feed and freeze them all, so I don't have to mess with them. My hogs love their bugs live or frozen but I prefer frozen, it's just easier for me


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I forgot to post this link, it's not a whole lot of information but I'm sure anyone that is wanting to feed these roaches would like to read a little about them.

http://www.buydubia.com/pages/Blaptica-dubia.html


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I buy my dubia roches locally and buy what they will eat that night because I seriously hate having them in my house but my hedgehogs love them. 

Each of my hedgehogs get two at night, once a week. The first week, I froze them for about five minutes just to make them cold and not moving. The moving thing bothered my hedgies the first time. But now, I just grab them out of a tupperware container with giant tweezers and give them to the hedgehogs. Winter actually shakes his head like a dog to kill his roaches. The rest of them just chew really hard. 

They are actually great climbers and stick to everything. It's super gross but they are easy to grab if you aren't shy about it. I don't know if its just the ones I get but they make these horrible squeaking noises when I grab them. It's super creepy. 

I have kept them before too. I feed them dog food because they really liked it. And it was something to gut load them with that I felt okay feeding the hedgies. Be aware that as they grow, they shed their outer coat(skin)(exoskeleton) and when they do this they are white, they will darken within a few hours. It was super weird the first time I saw it. 

Last night was dubia night and River ate the head off her hers and decided she was done but this thing kept moving. Not just twitching, it was walking and climbing and everything until I fed it to Winter. Roaches are super creepy everyone.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> They are actually great climbers and stick to everything. It's super gross but they are easy to grab if you aren't shy about it. I don't know if its just the ones I get but they make these horrible squeaking noises when I grab them. It's super creepy. .


AHHH!! Don't tell me that. 
I will definitely be freezing mine when I get some to feed. I hate the idea of roaches but every where I have read says they don't climb, stink or make noise, pretty much everything Kelsey said. Are you sure that are dubia roaches?

I'll probably order some before Coffeekat receives hers but I guess she will be the first to find out.:lol:


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Got my creepy-crawlies this morning from Rainbow...very impressed with the packaging and the overall liveliness of everyone. The Phoenix worms are already frozen, everyone else is enjoying their last meal before their date with the freezer tomorrow. 

Watching the dubias makes my head itch, but so far they haven't climbed or made a noise. The crickets, on the other hand, were sent to the garage because the noise of their scrabbling and their pathetic, half-ass chirping was creeping me out.

I will do business with this place again. I ordered Sunday, they shipped Monday, and the box arrived today.z


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

What size dubia roaches did you get?? Are you going to feed any tonight?

Hopefully I'll get my worms tomorrow or Friday. I should of just ordered some roaches with the worms, I'm mad. I think I will when find out what size you have.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

I got the small half inch dubias. They remind me of big ticks. I did freeze a few for feeding tonight. We were late bringing her out tonight because of a granddaughter's volleyball game, and she just wants to snuggle down in our laps right now, not eat snacks. The goodies will be a surprise for her dinner later. Hope she likes them.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

This afternoon I went by the NC reptile center on my way home and bought some big roaches, well they seem big to me. They are maybe 3/4 inch long and kinda fat and pretty gross. I paid almost 8 bucks for only 25 of them but atleast I didn't have to wait( I was jellous kat got some and I didn't :lolI also got my Phoenix worms today. Yay!!

When I got home I put a live roach in Bruce's cage. He didn't know what to think at first but within 5 minutes he destroyed it and went back to sleep  I have the rest eating in a container and I'll freeze them tomorrow and see what Nikki thinks of them 

Kat I hope lulu and Nikki enjoys there new bugs as much as Bruce did


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Well, the jury is still out on the Phoenix worms...put 4 in LuLu's dinner dish and 3 were still there this morning. Everything else was gone, except for 3 duck bites. 

My husband became strangely interested when I mentioned dubia roaches. Then I discovered he thought I said "doobie roaches" and we shared lots of snorts and giggles over that one (you have to realize, we are old. We came of age in the late 60's so roaches had a whole other meaning back then). 

I didn't offer a live roach because the last time I tried to feed her a live mealworm she let it crawl under her tummy, then peed on it. She's not much of a hunter. We'll try the Phoenix worms again tonight. Hope Nikki likes hers.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Haha, oh man, Kat, I am dying at that image. It's something I can see Rose doing. She is my biggest hog and the biggest baby of them all. She will eat the mealworms and superworms live but a roach needs to be held still. Thankfully I have long tongs to make sure I don't have to touch anything. She refused to eat a hornworm tonight. Now only two of my guys eat them. I like hornworms because they are pretty and don't creep me out. :lol:


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

CoffeeKat said:


> My husband became strangely interested when I mentioned dubia roaches. Then I discovered he thought I said "doobie roaches" and we shared lots of snorts and giggles over that one (you have to realize, we are old. We came of age in the late 60's so roaches had a whole other meaning back then).


That gave me a nice chuckle first thing this morning.:lol:


----------



## PaisleytheHedge (Aug 21, 2017)

Hey guys! I have also seen dried black soldier fly larva at Walmart in the chicken section near the pet supplies- its a huge bag for around $7! I think I'll go ahead and give them a try next time I get to Walmart!


----------

